# Warnung vor Showtime-24.de



## peanuts (5 September 2007)

Ich habe am 03. Juli 2007

bei

SHOWTIME-24.de 
Inhaber: [ edit] 
Lindenallee 11 
57577 Hamm/Sieg 

2 Festplatten vom Typ Samsung HD501LJ bestellt, die angeblich sofort lieferbar waren. Den Kaufpreis von 179,50 inkl. Versand beglich ich vorab per Banküberweisung.

Am 18.07. mahnte ich die Lieferung per email an. Am 19.07. teilte man mir mit:

"Hallo,

um Ihnen eine längere Wartezeit zu ersparen, bitten wir Sie, uns Ihre Bankdaten mitzuteilen, damit wir Ihnen den Betrag erstatten können."

Die Bankdaten hab ich postwendend mitgeteilt. Nachdem keine Rückerstattung erfolgte mahnte ich am 30.07. per Fax und email den ausstehenden Betrag erneut an.

Anwort vom 31.07.:
" Hallo,
wir haben Ihre Daten nochmals an unsere Buchhaltung weitergeleitet."

Am 22.08. schickte ich dann die 1. Mahnung mit Fristsetzung zum 31.08. per Einwurfeinschreiben an die Postadresse. Keine Reaktion.

Am 01.09. schickte ich die 2. Mahnung mit Fristsetzung zum 07.09. per Einschreiben/Rückschein. Rückschein kam gestern, 04.09., unterschrieben mit "Krüger" am 03.09., zurück. 

Da ich nicht damit rechne, dass ich mein Geld bis zum 07.09. zurück bekomme, frage ich hier schon mal an, wer mir einen guten Mahnanwalt empfehlen kann. Welchen Verzugsschaden (Auslagen, Zinsen) kann ich geltend machen?

Hat jemand ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Laden gemacht?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo, mir ging es ähnlich mit Showtime24, hatte nur 4 Festplatten Ende Juni bestellt. Mittlerweile ist der gerichtliche Mahnbescheind wirkungslos verpufft, der Vollstreckungsbescheid ist gerade raus. Mitte September endet die Widerspruchsfrist, dann kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher. Anzeige wegen Betrugs ist auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt, da habe ich noch keine Antwort.
Für weiteren Austausch->[...]web.de
Gruß
Ralf Kraudelt

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Raimund (7 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hier nachlesen:

http://forum.geizhals.at/t497969.html

Merkwürdig: Ein Amazon-shop

http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/seller/returns.html/302-8150258-6460048?ie=UTF8&seller=A18CBM5E6BIOX3

MfG R.


----------



## Pfadfinder (7 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

Bei eBay war sie auch zu Werke:
http://forums.ebay.de/thread.jspa?threadID=1300026639&start=80

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## peanuts (10 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Danke für die Infos. Wie erwartet, hat Showtime-24 den geforderten Betrag nicht überwiesen. Heute hole ich mir den Vordruck für den Mahnbescheid...

Welche Kosten kann ich geltend machen? Porto für Einschreiben, Kosten für den Vordruck, Verzugszinsen, ab wann?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

mich hat die gute auch erwischt: zwei Samsung HD501LJ und ein bisschen Kleinkram, in der Summe €370... Mein Mailverkehr lief praktisch identisch zu peanuts', offenbar wurden da fertige Vordrucke verwendet. Den Mahnbescheid kann man übrigens online unter https://www.online-mahnantrag.de stellen, allerdings habe ich noch ein paar kleinere Hürden zu meistern:

Weiss jemand zufällig, welche Rechtsform Showtime-24.de hat?
Und: welche Katalognummer trifft die Rückerstattung einer Vorauszahlung? 

Cya, Ed


----------



## peanuts (11 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Danke für den Link. Hab gleich meinen Antrag damit erledigt  Ich tippe mal auf Einzelfirma, eingetragener Kaufmann S. K. . Die Katalognummer ist 11 (Kaufvertrag), als Mitteilungsform hab ich Stornierung eingetragen. Sollte reichen.

PS: Ich hab der [ edit]  den online ausgefüllten Antrag auf Mahnbescheid per PDF zugemailt, damit sie merkt, dass die Sache jetzt wirklich Ernst wird. Dabei hab auch nicht vergessen, meine bisher entstandenen Kosten (Porto für Einschreiben) haarklein aufzulisten.


----------



## peanuts (11 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Noch was lustiges: Die Firma Showtime-24.de residiert in der Lindenallee 11 in 57577 Hamm/Sieg. Die Volksbank, bei der dieser ...-Laden sein Konto hat, residiert in der Lindenallee 10. Zufälle gibt's...


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Googeln nach "showtime-24.de"  liefert unter den  ersten Treffern eine ganze Reihe sehr   kritischer  Stimmen 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="showtime-24.de"&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## peanuts (11 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Update: Ich habe gerade eine email von Showtime-24.de bekommen, unterzeichnet von Frau S. K. 

Im Anhang beigefügt ist eine Überweisungsbestätigung von heute auf mein Konto. Natürlich ohne Verzugsschaden. Sollte das wieder einer ihrer fiesen Tricks sein, mich hinzuhalten, bekommt der Staatsanwalt Arbeit. Dann dürfte man problemlos Betrugsabsicht unterstellen können.

Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Nettes Detail 
http://forums.ebay.de/thread.jspa?threadID=1300026639&start=80


> Guten Tag liebe Ebay Community,
> 
> momentan bin ich ziemlich ungehalten über die Situation
> die sich mir jetzt bietet. Grund für mein Ärgernis: showtime-24.de (Offensichtlicher Nachfolger von Topsale-24.de ).


derselbe Name und derselbe  Ärger


----------



## peanuts (12 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Update: Ich soeben eine Gutschrift über 179,50 nebst meiner Auslagen von knapp 10 Euro erhalten. 

Damit ist der Fall für mich erledigt und showtime-24.de ist um Haaresbreite an einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung vorbei geschliddert.


----------



## peanuts (12 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich habe mir gerade erlaubt, die Innenrevision der Volksbank Hamm/Sieg eG über die Aktivitäten  von Showtime-24.de in Kenntnis zu setzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Mein Geld ist nach 2 1/2 Monaten zurück inklusive Mahngebühren, hatte vorher noch folgende Aktivitäten entfaltet:
- Anzeige wegen Betrugs,
- Auskunft bei der Volksbank (Überweisung an falschen Namen?) und beim Einwohnermeldeamt Hamm über S.K. eingeholt,
- Trusted Webshops wegen Verwendung des Trusted-Webshops-Logos bei Showtime-24 ohne Anbieten der Geld-Zurück-Garantie angeschrieben.

Ich hoffe nur, S.K. widerspricht dem Vollstreckungsbescheid, ansonsten habe ich bald einen Vollstreckungstitel in der Hand, obwohl sie das Geld zurückgezahlt hat.

Gruß
RK.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Kleine Korrektur: Trusted Shops.
Lustiger Effekt in der Bestellübersicht bei Showtime 24: je nach Ansicht gab es bei mir unterschiedliche Preise und Gesamtpreise, den per Email geschickten Preis der Bestellbestätigung habe ich aber niemals wieder erreichen können.
Gruß
RK


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Geld ist nach 2 1/2 Monaten zurück inklusive Mahngebühren, hatte vorher noch folgende Aktivitäten entfaltet:
> [...]
> Gruß
> RK.



@RK bzw alle, die erfolgreich einen Mahnbescheid gegen Showtime-24 gestellt haben: gegen wen habt ihr den Bescheid gestellt? Die "Firma" oder die Person SK? Ich hab im Handelsregister gesucht, aber offenbar wird Showtime dort nicht geführt...

Cya, Ed


----------



## peanuts (17 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich würd's so machen wie hier angedeutet


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo

auch ich habe ziemlcih Ärger mit Show-Time 24 hinter mit. Leider hatte ich die Auszüge hier vile zu spät gelesen. Nachdem ich in Vorkasse getreten war und 14 Tage vergeblich (angeblich 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit) auf mein Handy gewartet habe werde ich nun mein Geld selbstständig zurückbuchen lassen!! Ich habe zwar nach blöden ausreden wie Lagerschwierigkeiten oder EDV Probleme eine stornierung des´VErtrages erwirkt, jedoch nachdem ich auc diese Sachen hier lese ist es mir zu heickel noch länger auf miene Rückzahlung zu warten. Ich rate hiermit allen bei SHOWTIME-24 KEINE!!! Einkäufe zu tätigen, zudem die eingetragene Besitzerin schon bei EBAY in der KReide steht!!Sollte mann´wissen. FAlls man doch schon drinhängt Rat: direkter EMail KOntakt wenn Ware innerhalb 1 WOche noch nicht da, keine netten Email, direkt harte Forderungen!! Mit ANwalt drohen!! So habe auch ich´Erfolg gehat! Nicht locker lassen und sich nicht auf faule Ausreden einlassen!!

Hat man mal wieder was draus gelernt! Naja. allen anderenauch viel Glück!

MFG Nicole


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo Nicole!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> werde ich nun mein Geld selbstständig zurückbuchen lassen!!



Geht nicht! Nur Lastschriften kann man widersprechen, wenn Du selbst eine Überweisung angewiesen hast, ist es fast umöglich die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen.

Mit Anwaltsdrohungen machst Du Dich nur lächerlich und zeigt dem Gegner, daß Du keine Ahnung hast. Auf den Anwaltskosten bleibst Du zumeist selbst sitzen und unter nichts leidet die eigene Glaubwürdigkeit mehr, als wenn man einer Drohung keine Taten folgen läßt.

Also lieber kurz und knapp das übliche Programm mit Fristsetzung und ggf. dem Mahnbescheid.

Nebelwolf
ps. Die [ ! ]-Taste sollte nicht zu häufig verwendet werden!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Jo das mit der Rücküberweisung weiß ich jetzt auch Jedoch scheinen meine Emails sehr erfolgreich gewesen zu sein, denn ich habe schon gestern abend von Showtime meine Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. also hartnäckig sein scheint sich auszuzahlen. Danke trotzdem. 

VLG


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gegen wen habt ihr den Bescheid gestellt? Die "Firma" oder die Person SK? Ich hab im Handelsregister gesucht, aber offenbar wird Showtime dort nicht geführt...


Mahnbescheid gegen SK persönlich stellen! Firmen/Kaufleute usw. müssen in das Handelsregister eingetragen sein, wenn man gegen sie einen Mahnbescheid erwirken will, zumindest wollte der Onlineantrag immer in diese Richtung.
Gruß
RK


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Moin,

leider hab ich mich wohl zu spät über showtime24 informiert. 
Ich warte auch vergeblich auf meinen CPU. 
Aber ich freu mich über eure Tipps.

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/vorkasse-keine-lieferung.htm

[...]

Gruß aus Kiel!

_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Also wenn er nicht liefert ist das [ edit] , wenn Du per Vorauskasse bezahlt hast. Er hat glaub ich ein grosses Interesse daran nicht viele Male wegen [edit]  angezeigt zu werden. ....


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

DEr Fairness halber will ich erwähnen, dass ich nun korrekt - mit einer Woche Verzögerung - beliefert worden bin. Das war ein Akku üfr ein Notebool, am günstigsten bei Showtime.

Das heisst nicht, dass es akzeptabel wäre, was anderen hier passiert ist.

Ich wünsche euch alle viel ERfolg und hoffe, ihr werdet eure Sachen auch kriegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo

Da habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt. Habe ein Handy bestellt. Es sollte auf dem Postweg per Nachnahme kommen. Habe zwar noch kein Handy erhalten, aber auch noch keine Kohle in den Wind geschossen.

Wünsche trotzdem noch allen Geschädigten viel Glück und vor allen Euer Geld zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es sollte auf dem Postweg per Nachnahme kommen. Habe zwar noch kein Handy erhalten, aber auch noch keine Kohle in den Wind geschossen.


Das ist bei Nachnahme ja wohl kaum möglich, es sein denn das Paket wäre leer oder mit Schrott bestückt


----------



## The_Real_Mä (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo mich hats auch erwischt habe mir das Sony ercisson W880i bestellt und 287,15 überwiesen  und das am  5.10.07 und bis heute noch nichts erhalten. Weder auf E-mails noch auf anrufe wurde mir geantwortet. Werde noch heute zur polizei gehen und strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



The_Real_Mä schrieb:


> Werde noch heute zur polizei gehen und strafanzeige stellen.


Die Strafanzeige hilft nicht, Dir Geld oder Ware zu verschaffen. Einzig Rücktritt vom Kaufvertragsangebot, eine Mahnung und dann gerichtliches Mahnverfahren durchziehen. Oder nach der Mahnung gleich klagen, falls Du ausreichend Geld hast.
Gruß
RK


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Nach langem hin und her, Mahnung mit Fristsetzung, etc. habe ich nach rund 5 Wochen nach Bestellung meinen CPU erhalten.
Showtime24 ? Never ever!


----------



## peanuts (6 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Wenn man sich das Impressum dieses S...-Ladens ansieht, wird man feststellen, dass der Geschäftsführer gewechselt hat.

Also obacht, dass man den Mahnbescheid richtig adressiert :sun:

Nachtrag:

Ich weiss zwar nicht was das für Auswirkungen hat, aber auch die Kontonummer und die Steuer-ID haben sich geändert! Vielleicht hilfts ja doch, wenn Geschädigte sich beim Konto führenden Institut über die Machenschaften dieser Firma beschweren.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 November 2007)

*Showtime-24.de & Trusted Shops Zertifikat*

Hallo zusammen!

Showtime-24.de besitzt tatsächlich ein Gütesiegel von der Trusted Shops GmbH und Gütesiegel sollen ja eigentlich dafür bürgen, daß die oben genannten Probleme nicht auftreten. Jeder mag sich seine eigenen Gedanken machen, was wohl ein Gütesiegel taugt, wenn es dieser Laden bekommt. Allerdings bietet Trusted Shops eine beschränkte "Geld zurück Garantie" an, daher sollten die Geschädigten auch man bei Trusted Shops anklopfen und nachfragen, da der Zertifizierer mit im Boot sitzt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo, 
auch ich bin auf diesen []laden reingefallen. Ich warte jetzt vergeblich seit drei Wochen auf die Lieferung der Ware. Ich werde nun eine erste Mahnung bzw eine Fristsetzung zur Lieferung der Ware verschicken. Ich habe gehört, dass die Adresse, die auf der Seite nicht die richtige ist. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies stimmt oder ob es ggf eine andere Adresse gibt an die ich die Mahnung verschicken kann???

LG ....


----------



## peanuts (7 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an diese Adresse kam jedenfalls an.

Die Hausbank residiert gleich nebenan. Vielleicht rufst du dort mal bei der Innenrevision an und fragst ganz lieb, ob's den Laden noch gibt


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Danke!!! 
Den laden hat es noch zu geben und ich krieg die alte  ->fragt sich natürlich nur wann 
aber ich bin geduldig....


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @RK bzw alle, die erfolgreich einen Mahnbescheid gegen Showtime-24 gestellt haben: gegen wen habt ihr den Bescheid gestellt? Die "Firma" oder die Person SK?


Mahnbescheid gegen SK. Handelsregistereintrag gibt es nicht, nur einen Eintrag bei der Stadt als Gewerbetreibende.

@Moderatoren: da meine Beiträge hier zensiert und gelöscht werden, sollte doch bitte gleich alles gelöscht werden, was ich hier jemals geschrieben habe. Wenn schon, dann bitte richtig zensieren und alles löschen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @Moderatoren: da meine Beiträge hier zensiert
> und gelöscht werden, sollte doch bitte gleich alles gelöscht werden, was ich
> hier jemals geschrieben habe. Wenn schon, dann bitte richtig zensieren und alles löschen.


zensiert wird hier nicht, sondern den Nutzungsbestimmungen gemäß editiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
auch Gäste stimmen der uneingeschränkten Beachtung bei *jedem* Posting zu 

@ unbekannter Poster 

woher sollen wir wissen, was von dir stammt? Meld dich an, dann ist eine 
persönliche Kommunikation per PN möglich
(kostet nichts  und ist garantiert keine Abofalle...)


----------



## Amarok (9 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich danke den Administratoren für die Rücknahme meiner Postings. 
Ich war mit dem Shop Showtime-24 auch eher unzufrieden, wurde aber seriös dort bedient.
Als bekannt wurde dass mein Artikel doch nicht lieferbar ist wurde mir (leider ohne jedwede Benachrichtigung) mein Geld zurück überwiesen. Eines bleibt hängen: Wenn man Günstig und trotzdem gut ein kaufen möchte, sollte man sich lieber an die "gewohnten Verdächtigen" wenden, insbesondere wenn es um Elektronische Artikel geht. (zB K&M, Amazon, Alternate, etc.)


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo, schon gesehen das nicht mehr SK als Inhaber auf der homepage steht sondern MS???


----------



## peanuts (13 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, schon gesehen das nicht mehr SK als Inhaber auf der homepage steht sondern MS???


Ja, schon längst.


----------



## Sloom (19 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hi Peanuts!

Ich hab leider auch vor Kurzem zwei Handys bestellt... 
Zwar ist die Lieferfrist noch nicht verstrichen, ich habe aber trotzdem eben eine Mail rausgeschickt, in der ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktrete!

Falls in den nächsten Tagen nichts passiert, sprich keine Ware/keine e-mail/ kein Geld kommt, wollte ich genauso vorgehen wie du!
Also so bald wie möglich einen bei online-mahnantrag.de erstellten Mahnantrag per email zuschicken! Allerdings blick ich nich so ganz was ich da alles ausfüllen muss..
Kannst du mir dabei bitte helfen! Vielen Dank! :wall:


PS: Im Impressum steht jetzt MS als Inhaber, allerdings ist die Domain noch auf SK registriert! :-?

mfg
Sloom


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab au nen handy am 04.11.07 bestellt un am 6 den betrag überweisen. ich hab den au schon 2 emails geschrieben un einmal die antwort bekommen, dass sie viele bestellungen haben un mit dem versand im verzug sin. letzte woche mitwoch hab ich noch eine email bekommen. In der standt, dass sie es noch am selben tag überweisen wollen (14.11) un die ware spätestens bis zum 16 also den freitag da ist. heute ist montag un es ist immer noch keine ware da. hab eben ne email  mit dem rückzug meiner bestellung geschriebn. jetz will ich nur noch hoffen, dass sie darauf au so antworten wie bei den anderen emails. 

aso ps: in den beiden email waren ein paar rechtschreibfehler drinne, also sind die schonmal nicht computergeneriert

aso ich würde au nomma von euch gerne wissen, ob ihr auch so "gut" per telefon duch kommt wie ich 

mfg Unregistriert (christian)(will mich nicht extra registrieren


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo. [......] Habe Ein Handy Bestellt Und Angeblich Sollte Es Schon Am Freitag Da Sein. Auf Anrufe Und E-mails Reagieren Die Auch Nicht Mehr: Was Soll Ich Machen?

_Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was Soll Ich Machen?


Eine Strafanzeige beim nächsten Polizeirevier, vielleicht?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was Soll Ich Machen?



z.B. lesen (alte, heute sehr unbeliebte Kulturtechnik):


Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Showtime-24.de besitzt tatsächlich ein Gütesiegel von der Trusted Shops GmbH [...] Allerdings bietet Trusted Shops eine beschränkte "Geld zurück Garantie" an, daher sollten die Geschädigten auch man bei Trusted Shops anklopfen und nachfragen, da der Zertifizierer mit im Boot sitzt.



Also ganz einfach auf das "Trusted Shops"-Logo klicken und Dich dort als Geschädigter melden. 

... und dann hier berichten, was passiert ist.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Sloom (21 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo Nochmal!

So, ich hab mein Geld wieder!
Hier mal eine kleine Chronik des Vorgangs:

13.11.07  
08:00 Bestellung
20:00 Überweisung per Vorkasse

19.11.07 
09:40 Storno per e-mail
10:52 Beitrag hier im Forum verfasst
13:06 Rückruf von Showtime-24 (Hatte ich nicht erwartet!!)

21.11.07
9:30 gesamter Betrag zurück auf meinem Konto!

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Vorsicht beim Handel mit Showtime-24!

Den anderen viel Erfolg weiterhin!

Sloom

PS: 
Auch die Mitarbeiter von Showtime-24 lesen die Beiträge hier im Forum!
Vorsicht mit Namen und anderen persönlichen Informationen der Inhaber ist geboten!


----------



## SEP (21 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Sloom schrieb:


> PS:
> Auch die Mitarbeiter von Showtime-24 lesen die Beiträge hier im Forum!
> Vorsicht mit Namen und anderen persönlichen Informationen der Inhaber ist geboten!


Das ist aber nicht so, weil jemand hier liest - das tun (erfreulicherweise) sehr viele.
Namen und persönliche Informationen sind wegen der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) nicht zu posten. Egal, wer es lesen könnte ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

ich laufe seit 6 Wochen der Rückzahlung meiner Vorkasse nach. Mir wurde mehrmals die Rückzahlung zugesagt, bis heute ist kein Geld da. Unseriös...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Auch ich bin leider auf diesen Shop reingefallen. Handy Sony Ericsson W950i am 10.11.07 bestellt und bis heute nichts. Am Telefon eine Woche nach Bestellung die Ausunft: "...wird Anfang nächster Woche verschickt.." Nach nochmals knapp 2 Wochen, "...Ware ist im Zulauf...", komisch davor war sie ja angeblich am Lager??? Per Email überhaupt keine Reaktion auf meine Anfragen. 
Habe auch Trusted Shops mit ins Boot geholt, dort bemüht man sich zwar, doch aufgrund keiner lei Möglichkeit sich bei Showtime-24 für TS zu registrieren, keine Geld-zurück-Garantie. 
Werd als nächstes vom Kauf zurücktreten und auf Erstattung des Geldes warten, dauert wahrscheinlich nochmal 4 Wochen. 
Fazit: NIE WIEDER SHOWTIME-24!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hurra, bekam grad eine Mail vom Shop, in der mir die Stornierung meines Auftrages angeboten wurde, was ich natürlich annahm. Nun wurde mir zugesichert, dass ich mein Geld bis spätestens Freitag zurück bekomme, mal sehen.

Meld mich wieder, sobald der Ärger vorbei ist.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Dezember 2007)

*Showtime-24.de und Trusted Shops*

Hallo zusammen!

Inzwischen ist das Trusted Shops Logo von der Webseite von Showtime-24.de verschwunden. Wir sollten uns erst einmal die Zertifizierung durch Trusted Shops ansehen. Nach allem was ich bisher recherchiert habe, gibt es lediglich eine "Sichtprüfung" des jeweiligen Webshops und die Versicherung von Trusted Shops muß den Betreiber "abnicken".

Hat ein Webshop-Betreiber das Logo erhalten, gibt es für die Kunden einen sehr merkwürdigen Vorgang, Sie müssen ihren Kauf in einem zusätzlichen Schritt bei Trusted Shops registrieren, damit der Versicherungsschutz, nach Meinung von Trusted Shops, in Kraft tritt. Ich zweifele allerdings die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Einschränkung an, was sagen unsere Juristen dazu? Mit diesem Schritt stellt der Zertifizierer den Umsatz des Webshops fest und berechnet danach seine Gebühren. Hier setzt eine offensichtliche Manipulationsmöglichkeit an, wird der Zwischenschritt (von dem der Verbraucher nichts ahnt) übersprungen, spart der Webshop erhebliche Provisionen ein. Auch die beliebte Tag-/Nachtschaltung, mit deren Hilfe die Trusted Shops Registrierung außerhalb der Bürozeiten übersprungen wird, ist vorstellbar. 

Ich bin kein Jurist, aber in meinen Augen sitzt Trusted Shops nicht nur mit im Boot, sondern sollte auch am kräftigsten rudern. Der Versicherungsschutz gilt nach meinem Auffassung für jeden, der auf Grund des Siegels von Trusted Shops deren Versprechen "Geprüfter Online-Shop mit kostenloser Geld-zurück- Garantie von Trusted Shops. Klicken Sie auf das Gütesiegel, um die Gültigkeit zu prüfen." von einem sicheren Einkauf geglaubt und bei Showtime-24.de eingekauft hat. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo zusammen, habe am 02.11.07 ein Nokia w950i bestellt und am 05.11.07 per Vorkasse bezahlt.Dumm gelaufen! Immer die gleichen Floskeln wie bei euch. 
Bin Freitag vom Auftrag zurückgetreten und warte noch bis morgen auf Geldeingang.
Werde mich melden wenn Mahnbescheid erforderlich wir.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo zusammen, also bei mir gings nach der Storno des Auftrags superschnell mit dem Geld gestern storniert, heute Geld drauf.
Wünsch allen anderen genau soviel Glück. 

Hier nochmal meine Vorgehensweise:

hier gepostet, bei Idealo ne Meinung abgeben, und bei Trusted Shops gemeldet

was nun zur schnellen Lösung geführt hat, weis ich nicht.


----------



## TAM1 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich habe bei Showtime 24 am 7.11.07 ein Sony Ericsson K800i für Euro 193,54 incl. Versand bestellt, u. am 9.11.07 diesen Betrag auf das Konto v. Frau S. überwiesen!
Zuerst wurde die Ware aufgrund vieler Bestellungen nicht geliefert. Auch der später zugesagte Liefertermin wurde nicht eingehalten, worauf ich die Bestellung am 18. 11. stornierte. Bei Anfragen nach meinem Geld wurde ich immer mit folgenden Worten vertröstet:
"wir haben Ihre Bankdaten an die Buchhaltung weitergeleitet". "Der Betrag wird Ihnen in der nächsten Woche wertgestellt werden". "Diese Angelegenheit bitten wir nochmals zu entschuldigen".
Auf ein Fax vom 29.11.07 und ein E-Mail vom 4.11.07 bekam ich bis Heute keine Antwort.
Falls die von mir geleistete Vorauszahlung nicht in Kürze zurücküberwiesen wird, muss ich von versuchtem Betrug ausgehen, u. werde die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben.
Habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, mit anderen Geschädigten eine Sammelklage durchzuziehen.

Gruss   Tam


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



TAM1 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, mit anderen Geschädigten eine Sammelklage durchzuziehen.


Sorry aber diese Möglichkeit gibt es nicht in Deutschland.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hi,
auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die auf diesen Laden hereingefallen sind. Meine Bestellung erfolgte am 19.10.07 (HP Drucker), bezahlt habe ich am 22.10.07. Auf NAchfrage, wo das Gerät bleibt, wurde der Auftrag seitens Showtime storniert. Danach wie bei Euch allen der gleiche E-Mail-Austausch mit Hinhaltefloskeln. Bis heute habe ich mein Geld noch nicht zurück. Habe mich auch schon an Trusted shop gewandt, die sind bereit, mir trotz nicht eingegangener Garantieleistung behilflich zu sein.
Werde Montag Strafanzeige stellen und einen Mahnbescheid absenden.
Gruß
S.B.
Immer schön fröhlich bleiben, aber nie wieder showtime!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Erst nachdem sich die www.preissuchmaschine.de eingeschaltet hatte, bekam ich mein Geld nach 8 Wochen zurück und der Anbieter wurde umgehend aus der Suchmaschine ausgeschlossen.
Der Anbieter lebt von den Suchmaschinen - also dort Druck aufbauen!
Anzeigen sind auch nicht schlecht und kosten nichts - aber erst eine Frist setzen.
Bernd


----------



## alffrom (10 Januar 2008)

*Showtime-24.de = Unseriös?*

Hallo,

leider weiß ich nicht wo ich das Thema unterordnen soll. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die Zotac 8800GT AMP bei Showtime-24.de bestellt. Geld ist per Vorkasse überwiesen, und die Ware war am Anfang am 17.01.07 lieferbar. Nun ist es schon der 31.01.07. Aus langeweile habe ich bei google nach diesem Shop gesucht, und sah folgenden Thread:

http://forum.geizhals.at/t497969.html

Da ich über die Hotline, die angeblich kaputt ist, keinen erreiche, habe ich mich an das Email schreiben gemacht. Es kamen einfach keine Antworten.

Nun habe ich die Vermutung, das ich diesen Artikel garnichtmehr geliefert bekomme. Bei Preisvergleichsmachinen gab´s insgesamt evt. 3 Bewertungen, die die Ware bekommen haben. Leider habe ich meinen Vater überredet, per Vorkasse zu zahlen. Die 240Euronen sind weg.

Wie kontaktiere ich am besten diesen Shop um meine Bestellung zu stonieren und mein Geld zurück zuverlangen, ohne einen Anwalt einzuschalten? Ich weis, es klingt komisch, sofort zu solchen Schritten zu greifen, aber mit den Bewertungen anderer bekomme ich schon langsam Angst, dass das Geld weg sein könnte.

Ich hoffe hier kennen sich einige mit soetwas aus.


MfG
alffrom


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Oh nein so eine scheiße hätte ich bloß mal vorher nach dem Laden gegoogelt...aber wer ahnt denn sowas.Ich haben ein Samsung Handy bestellt was sofort Lieferbar war und jetzt werde ich per e-mail seit einem Monat vertröstet und das kam mir jetzt schon alles sehr verdächtig vor.Dewegen habe ich jetzt mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.Was soll ich jetzt tun?Ich will mein Geld zurück.....

Gruß Kerstin


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Erst nachdem sich die www.preissuchmaschine.de eingeschaltet hatte, bekam ich mein Geld nach 8 Wochen zurück und der Anbieter wurde umgehend aus der Suchmaschine ausgeschlossen.
> Der Anbieter lebt von den Suchmaschinen - also dort Druck aufbauen!
> Anzeigen sind auch nicht schlecht und kosten nichts - aber erst eine Frist setzen.
> Bernd



Was meinst du mit der Suchmaschne genau?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



TAM1 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Showtime 24 am 7.11.07 ein Sony Ericsson K800i für Euro 193,54 incl. Versand bestellt, u. am 9.11.07 diesen Betrag auf das Konto v. Frau S. überwiesen!
> Zuerst wurde die Ware aufgrund vieler Bestellungen nicht geliefert...



hey ich habe gerde bei dder polizei wegen betruges eine anzeige gegen die firma aufgegeben...und wenn du willst können wir das zusammen machen dennmehr zeugen um so besser!!! PS kann mich ja callin 0174-5354***


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Auch ich bin auf den online-Shop "Showtime-24" reingefallen.
Habe am 27.12.07 ein Handy Samsung SGH E900 bestellt und auch gleich die 155,90€ überwiesen.
Hatte per E-Mail Kontakt und bekam auf die Anfrage nach dem Liefertermin immer wieder neue Ausreden (Lieferant hat nicht geliefert, ...).
Habe gestern (23.01.08 ) ein E-Mail an Showtime-24 geschrieben und darin die Rückzahlung des Geldes bis Montag 28.01.08 gefordert.
Ansonsten habe ich mit weiteren rechtlichen Schritten gedroht (Mahnbescheid, Anwalt-Rechtschtuz, ...).
Bin mal gespannt, wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Habe soeben folgende E-Mail von showtime-24 erhalten:



> "wir haben Ihre Stornierung zur Kenntnis genommen und werden Ihren Auftrag stornieren.
> Ihre Bankdaten wurden der Buchhaltung zwecks Erstattung weitergeleitet.
> Wir bitten diesen Umstand nochmals zu entschuldigen und verbleiben
> 
> ...


Scheint so, als ob Sie zumindest auf E-Mail antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Auf meine e-mails antworten sie auch.Sie wollen mir das Geld zurücküberweisen, was ich aber noch nicht glaube.Habe auch gedroht sie anzuzeigen...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe soeben folgende E-Mail von showtime-24 erhalten:
> 
> 
> Scheint so, als ob Sie zumindest auf E-Mail antworten.



 standarttext das gleiche bakam ich auch...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

ich habe auch bei der Seite Showtime-24.de bestellt und was soll ich sagen, außer das dei Show begann. Am 13.1.2008 habe ich ein Sony Ericsson W810i bestellt. Hätte ich dieses doch besser nie getan.  Habe den Betrag von 145,94 € direkt noch am selben Tag auf das Konto der Firma überwiesen und somit per Vorkasse bezahlt. Als ich nach 2 Wochen jedoch immer noch nicht meine Ware hatte, machte ich mich auf erkundungstour und fand etliche Seiten über den [........] dieser "Firma". Heute ist der 31.1.2008 und ich warte immer noch auf meine Ware.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich diese "Firma" per E- Mail am 22.1.2008 darauf hingewiesen das ich das Handy als Geburtstagsgeschenk benötige, worauf ich eine E- Mail am 23.1.2008 zurück erhielt, worin geschrieben stand: 



> Sehr geehrter Herr ******
> 
> Wir haben den Artikel versendet und dieser wird Ihnen bis Samstag zugestellt
> werden.
> ...




Dann wartete ich wieder 5 Tage. Am Dienstag probierte ich dann dort anzurufen, wobei ich tatsächlich jemanden erreicht habe. Diese sagte mir, dass die DHL einen Fehler gemacht hätte und das ich mir keine Sorgen machen bräuchte und das Päckchen morgen da sein würde. Dann fragte ich nach der Packstücknummer, damit ich bei der DHL nachprüfen konnte, wo mein Paket bleibt. 

Tja Scheiße was, dort erfuhr ich dann, dass der "Laden" Showtime-24 das Paket überhaupt noch nicht freigegeben hätte zum versenden und es somit noch bei Showtime läge. 

Heute habe ich dann die erste Mahnung geschrieben, in welcher ich mein Geld zurück verlangte und habe darin eine 5 tägige Frist gesetzt und desweiteren mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Diesen Brief habe ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt. Teure Sache, aber das Geld werde ich auch zurück verlangen.  Ich bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert, da ich die "Firma" telefonisch ja nicht mehr erreiche. Ich hoffe für alle das es ein gutes Ende hat...  

Grüße 

Frank

P.S.: Als nächstes schicke ich an diese Firma einen richterlichen Mahnbescheid. Wegen der Sammelanzeige, bin ich sehr interessiert und würde mich gerne anschliessen. Bitte um antworten.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> P.S.: Als nächstes schicke ich an diese Firma einen richterlichen Mahnbescheid. Wegen der Sammelanzeige, bin ich sehr interessiert und würde mich gerne anschliessen. Bitte um antworten.


Was soll geantwortet werden? Sammelanzeige?? Mach, wenn du willst. Mahnbescheid? Mach auch, wenn du meinst.
Was sollen hier für Antworten folgen, die nicht schon geschrieben wären?

Nichts für ungut, ist ganz ok, wie du's machst ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Meine Frage wäre ja, habt ihr eine Sammelanzeige gestartet? 
Falls ja, wie läuft das denn ab, bzw. kann ich mich dann mit anschliessen?
Oder wie? 

Grüße Frank


----------



## katzenjens (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, was hier abgeht. Diese Firma ist doch inzwischen seit Monaten bekannt. Wer ohne sich vorher im Netz kundig zu machen bei dem billigsten Anbieter per Vorkasse bestellt und sich dann über eine Nichtlieferung wundert...
Selbst die ersten Google-Treffer für showtime-24 sprechen für sich.
Und dann von Sammelklagen und Sammelanzeigen sprechen... mannomann.

Wie soll Verbraucherschutz funktionieren, wenn Verbraucher ungeschützt verbrauchen?!

Um die Kurve zum topic zurückzubekommen...
VOR Bestellung und erst recht Vorkasse an einen bisher unbekannten Anbieter sollte man googeln, Ergebnisse auswerten und erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Ausserdem ist billig nicht immer preiswert. Dazu bedeutet eine toll aufgemachte Webseite mit irgendwelchen Zertifikaten erstmal gar nix. Das ist alles Text und Grafik ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre ja, habt ihr eine Sammelanzeige gestartet?
> Falls ja, wie läuft das denn ab, bzw. kann ich mich dann mit anschliessen?


Eine Sammelanzeige ist, wenn viele gleichzeitig die gleiche (oder gleichartige) Tat anzeigen. Bei Polizei und/oder Staatsanwaltschaft.
Kann sinnvoll sein, damit die Ermittler wissen, dass die Dinger zusammen passen. Bringt aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr als das ...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre ja, habt ihr eine Sammelanzeige gestartet?
> Falls ja, wie läuft das denn ab, bzw. kann ich mich dann mit anschliessen?
> Oder wie?
> 
> Grüße Frank



Ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

hallo allerseits!

mein name ist john und irgendwie hört sich hier alles sehr vertraut an. 
kann nicht glauben, dass ich mal auf so einen abzockershop reinfalle. habe vorher leider auch nicht gründlich genug gegoogelt. 

in kurzen stichpunkten meine situation: 

# habe monitor bestellt und per vorkasse bezahlt
# monitor kam nicht an
# auf nachfrage wurde auftrag von st-24 storniert - geld sollte zurücküberwiesen werden (das war am 29. januar)
# habe in der zwischenzeit 4 mal per mail druck inkl. frist und androhung rechtlicher schritte gemacht und bis heute ist kein geld da

folgende schritte habe ich nun vor:

- schriftliche mahnung mit frist
- anzeige wegen betrug
- bewertungen bei allen gängigen bewertungsplattformen
- kontaktierung von preissuchmaschinen, ebay und amazon. wichtig ist hier auch den inhaber des shops zu nennen, da sich ein shopname ja sehr leicht ändern lässt
- akte08 von SAT1 kontaktieren (ist ein versuch wert...)
- weitere print/online medien suchen, für die das thema interessant wäre

sollte das nicht greifen, werde ich wohl folgendes machen:
- lokale zeitungen in Hamm/Sieg unterrichten
- sportverein der neuen und alten inhaberin kontaktieren (Siegtaler Sportfreunde e. V.)
- einen blog für showtime-24 (bzw. deren inhaber) geschädigte online stellen
- arbeitgeber der shop-inhaberin rausfinden und kontaktieren (wenn sie denn einen job haben, ausser dumme online-kunden abzuzocken)

sollte das alles nicht greifen, muss wohl der anwalt ran.

hat vielleicht noch jemand andere massnahmen auf lager oder zusätzliche tipps in dieser angelegenheit? bzgl. sammelklage wäre ich auch mit von der partie.

mich regt das ganze echt ziemlich auf - wenn ich mein geld nicht bald zurückkriege, hab ich ne neue lebensaufgabe 

viele grüsse,

john


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Die verarschen einen von vorne bis hinten.Die sagen ja sie kriegen ihr geld morgen und wieder nix.Mir bleibt jetzt nix anderes übrig als ne Anzeige wegen Bertugs zu stellen ..

PS john das wäre echt mal ein fall für akte 08!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanuts (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> folgende schritte habe ich nun vor:


Nicht vergessen, die Hausbank über die Geschäftsmethoden zu unterrichten.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
bin auch leider ein Opfer von M. S. geworden.
An alle: Ist die Frau denn nicht greifbar und warum kann Sie so lange ..... Dinger machen ? 
Die gehört bestraft!!
Bei ner Sammelklage bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!
Guru


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei ner Sammelklage bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


wirste  allein durchziehen müssen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Was soll ich sagen, beim zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher sammeln sich grade die Vollstreckungs-Titel. Ich kann nur empfehlen, den rechtlichen Weg - wie hier beschrieben - einzuschlagen und ein Mahnverfahren anzustreben.
Man braucht zwar nen langen Atem, ist aber der sicherste Weg, wieder an sein Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo!
Ach du meine Güte,da bin ich ja doch reingelegt worden.
Ich hatte ein Handy bestellt (dez.07) .
Ich wurde mehrmal vertröstet und nun will ich auch mein Geld zurück.
Wie läuft das denn jetzt?

Vielleicht kann mir bitte jemand Auskunft geben.

Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Steht alles hier im Forum. 
Musst Dir nur die Mühe machen, es von vorn nach hinten durchzulesen.

Am besten alles auf dem Postwege - evtl auch mit Einschreiben. (Evtl. Kosten können beim Mahnverfahren angegeben werden.)

1. Lieferung anmahnen (7-10 Tage Frist)
2. Auftrag stornieren/Rückerstattung befristen (10 Tage)
3. Gerichtlichen Mahnantrag stellen (Rechtsanwalt-Drohungen u.ä. bringen nix und wirken eher lächerlich)
4. Mit dem Mahnantrag geht es dann seinen Gang... Mahnantrag - Mahnbescheid - mit dem Mahnbescheid kann man nen Vollstreckungsantrag stellen - Vollstreckungsantrag - Vollstreckungsbescheid (Titel) - mit dem Titel muss man nen Gerichtsvollzieher am Ort des Schuldners beauftragen (Gerichtsvollzieher ist über das Amtsgericht zu erfragen) - Titel an den Vollzieher schicken - warten (lange warten)

Für die Richtigkeit übernehme ich keine Verantwortung.
Alle Schritte, Fristen, Ansprechpartner können leicht mit Suchmaschinen herausgefunden werden.

Ich bin beim letzten Schritt im Moment. Hoffe, dass ich mein Geld bis Ende April wiedersehe.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo zusammen,

auch meine Tochter ist auf diese Leute reingefallen und hat ihr sauer erspartes Geld auf deren Konto überwiesen. Laut Auskunft der Verbaucherzentrale hilft nur eins: eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs! Je mehr Anzeigen eingehen, um so höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass denen am Ende doch noch das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Ich werde das auf alle Fälle tun.

Viele Grüße,
DG


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 März 2008)

*Siegtaler Sportfreunde auf Abwegen ...*

Recherchiert man nach der alten und der neuen Geschäftsinhaberin, dann stellt man fest, daß beiden Foulspieler bei den Siegtaler Sportfreunden als Jugendleiterinnen arbeiten. Bei so strahlenden Vorbildern wird Hamm vielleicht bald den Kanton Zug abgelöst haben. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## vdosc08 (20 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

oh man, hab schon so viele internet-einkäufe gemacht und nie probleme gehabt.
hab mich dummerweise nicht über showtime-24.de informiert und nun das.........

warum nimmt man solche offensichtlichen [...] nicht einfach vom netz !?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

so ich bin auch mal dabei, hab mich schon tagelang gewundert warum mein handy nicht ankommt und grad stoße ich auf dieses forum und ich ärgere mich total dass ich per vorkasse bezahlt habe,
geradeben hab ich auch eine mail mit lieferfrist an showtime-24 geschickt

wie siehts bei euch aus? ich hoff ich bekomm mein geld wieder wenn sie schon nciht liefern


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten. Kaufpreis wurde nach Widerruf am 4.03. bisher noch nicht zurück erstattet (trotz E-Mail von Showtime-24, die das zusagte). Habe jetzt über den Anwalt ein anwaltliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet (mit Frist bis zum 31.03.08 ). Danach kommt dann höchswahrscheinlich das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren mit Mahnbescheid -> Vollstreckungsbescheid -> Zwangsvollstreckung.
Habe Showtime-24 davor mehrfach damit gedroht, hat sie alles nicht interisiert. Auf diese Mails haben sie dann einfach nicht mehr geantwortet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

so ich bin auch mal dabei, hab mich schon tagelang gewundert warum mein handy nicht ankommt und grad stoße ich auf dieses forum und ich ärgere mich total dass ich per vorkasse bezahlt habe,
geradeben hab ich auch eine mail mit lieferfrist an showtime-24 geschickt

wie siehts bei euch aus? ich hoff ich bekomm mein geld wieder wenn sie schon nciht liefern 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ich bins nochmal. also auf meine mail mit der lieferfrist haben sie geantwortet dass sie es bedauern mir mitteilen zu müssen dass sie meine bestellung stornieren müssen aufgrund lieferproblemen und ich soll meine bankdaten angeben damit sie den betrag erstatten können

daraufhin habe ich ihnen eine mail zurückgeschrieben mit meinen bankdaten und ner frist bis nächste woche, ich hoff mal dass ich das geld zurücküberwiesen bekomm

war heut morgen schon bei der polizei und hab ne anzeige aufgegeben und der hat gesagt dass wenn sie bis zur frist nicht zahlen/gezahlt haben gibt er die anzeige raus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

also ich war vorhin auf der bank und hab mir nen kontoauszug geholt, ich hab mein geld wieder 

 ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber ich glaube es kommt auf etwas ganz bestimmtes an was man tun muss um sein geld zurückzubekommen (kann ich aber hier nihct schreiben, da vielleicht mitarbeiter von showtime-24.de nachlesen)

meine e-mail-adresse: ...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... da vielleicht mitarbeiter von showtime-24.de nachlesen


Davon darfst du ausgehen.

Was aber nichts bedeutet - ob du's öffentlich angibst oder heimlich - was stört's? Wirkt es anders, wenn die es kennen??


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Würde mich auch interessieren, warum manche ihr Geld gleich wieder bekommen und ich selbst mit Anwalt bis jetzt noch immer keinen Erfolg hatte.
Ist doch eigentlich saudumm von diesem Shop es darauf ankommen zu lassen, da ja die Foderung unbestritten und somit auch nötigenfalls gerichtlich durchzusetzen ist.
Bei mir sieht es so aus, dass zu einem Kaufpreis von ca. 120 Euro jetzt noch zusätzlich ca. 46 Euro von Showtime-24 für den Anwalt zu zahlen sind (diese müssen Sie gemäß §§ 280 I, II, 286 BGB zahlen).
Wenn das nicht hilft, kommen nochmals Kosten für das gerichtliche Mahverfahren auf Showtime-24 zu.
Mich kostet dass alles keinen Cent (Rechtsschutz) nur etwas Zeit und ne Menge Ärger.
Eine solche Geschäftspolitik ist mir einfach unverständlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Davon darfst du ausgehen.
> 
> Was aber nichts bedeutet - ob du's öffentlich angibst oder heimlich - was stört's? Wirkt es anders, wenn die es kennen??




stimmt auch wieder...also ich hab erstmal vorgefertigte briefvorschläge (http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/vorkasse-keine-lieferung.htm)  zum einsetzen verwendet, immer geschrieben dass ich beweise hab (beleghafter Überweisungsträger, Kontoauszug) und hab mich bei jedem brief immer wiederholt, immerwieder daten genannt und da auf den ersten brief von mir (dass ich jetzt endlich mal wissen will wann ich meine ware bekomm) die stornierung meiner bestellung gesagt wurde und ich meine bankdaten hergeben soll(und ich hier erfahren hab dass manche danach kein geld bekommen haben) hab ich mich wieder wiederholt, die daten genannt, dass ich beweise hab, sogar die bestellbestätigung am ende der email hinkopiert...wahrscheinlich haben auch meine wirtschaftskenntnisse besonders im recht der kaufverträge dazu beigetragen und das übliche fachjargon wie willenserklärung, rechtswidrig....

auf jeden fall würde ich eine anzeige bei der polizei machen, ich bin gleich hingegangen wo es noch nciht sicher war ob ich das geld wiederbekommen werde..der polizist hat gesagt ich soll die anzeige aufgeben (die auch ein druckmittel sein kann), ich muss nun die anzeige zurückziehen weil sich mein verdacht des betrugs nicht bestätigt hatte

ich wünsche euch allen viel glück


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder...also ich hab erstmal vorgefertigte briefvorschläge...



Ich denke, das haben auch mehrere gemacht, unter anderem ich. Aber du scheinst einfach Glück gehabt zu haben, denn bei mir tut sich gar nichts. Hatte auch gedroht, u.s.w. Jetzt ist bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet und die Zwangsvollstreckung steht bevor. Die wollte es ja nicht anders. 

Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, warum die nicht nachgibt, wenn zumindest Anwaltsforderungen eingehen. Aber ist auch gut so, vielleicht streckt sich der Drecksladen nun endlich nieder. 

[...]

_Letzter Teil wegen nicht beweisbarer Behauptungen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
geht mir ganz genau so. Auf anwaltiche Mahnung nicht reagiert, jetzt folgt die gerichtliche.
Habe einen solchen Hals. Wie kann man nur so dumm sein? Oder hat der Lande einfach keine Kohle mehr. Am liebsten würde ich dort mal persönlich vorbei schauen.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt ist bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet und die Zwangsvollstreckung steht bevor. Die wollte es ja nicht anders.



Was für eine Vermengung ist das denn?

Anzeige und Polizei und Zwangsvollstreckung gehören nicht zusammen in einen Rechtssatz ...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Was für eine Vermengung ist das denn?
> 
> Anzeige und Polizei und Zwangsvollstreckung gehören nicht zusammen in einen Rechtssatz ...



Verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst. Eine Strafanzeige kollidiert nicht mit der Verfolgung zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche.


----------



## UVUV (13 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Showtime-24 sind [ edit] !!!

Hallo, mir geht es auch so, habe fast 100 € für ein Toshiba Notebook gezahlt und bekam erst mal die Nachricht, man sei nicht lieferfähig. Weiter war nichts zu hören. Habe dann storniert, aber das Geld nicht zurückbekommen. Die Sache geht jetzt zu meinem Mann, der zum Glück Anwalt ist. Gruß UV


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
ich kann mich hier wohl einreihen. Habe PC-Komponenten im Wert von 139,26 Euro bestellt.
Zuerst gab es Systemprobleme in der Buchhaltung, dann waren Artikel nicht lieferbar.
Jetzt hab ich nach zwei Wochen mein Geld noch nicht zurück.

Ich habe mich zuvor informiert. Bei Amazon hat der Shop gute Bewertungen erhalten:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/seller/at-a-glance.html?ie=UTF8&seller=A18CBM5E6BIOX3

Wie kann das sein? Werden solche Bewertungssysteme gefaked?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ob solche Systeme gefaked werden können?
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde dieses Thema ja nicht bestehen, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo an alle!

Habe auch bestellt, bezahlt und nix bekommen.
Welche Rechtsschutz greift in dem Fall? Kann man nicht einfach sein Geld zurückbuchen lassen und die entstandenen Kosten trägt die Firma?

Polizeiliche Anzeige folgt trotz allem


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach sein Geld zurückbuchen lassen und die entstandenen Kosten trägt die Firma?


Du hast überwiesen, oder? Da geht nix zurück!


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Polizeiliche Anzeige folgt trotz allem


Eine von vielen und der Anbieter redet sich womöglich mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten raus (wenn er das überhaupt für nötig hält), so dass es womöglich bei eurer zivilen Auseinandersetzung bleibt. Polizei kann/wird nicht alles regeln, da das oft nicht deren Job ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Bei der Polizei scheint sich etwas zu tun. Jedenfalls hat der Beamte aus dem hiesigen Revier bei uns angerufen und gesagt, dass der Fall an die zuständige Behörde weitergeleitet wurde. Von dort hat er die Information erhalten, dass sich die Anzeigen schon sammeln. Die sind also bereits aufmerksam.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur hoffen. Aber ich denke, dass die sich darum kümmern MÜSSEN. Googeln zeigt ja, dass die Adresse gleich bleibt, und nur der Inhaber(-in) und der Firmenname wechselt. Das hatte ich auch im Protokoll angegeben. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann wäre dieser Staatsapparat ja wohl total defekt...

Also nicht aufgeben. Ich persönlich wünsche mir die verantwortliche(n) [.......] eingestampft!
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Naja man muss doch aber sein Geld irgendwie zurückbekommen.
Welche Rechtschutz braucht man in dem Fall und springt diese überhaupt ein wenn man jetzt noch eine abschliesst?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo unbekannter!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Welche Rechtschutz braucht man in dem Fall und springt diese überhaupt ein wenn man jetzt noch eine abschliesst?



Feuerversicherungen schließt man auch erst ab nachdem das Haus abgebrannt ist, vorher ist es weggeschmissenes Geld. 

Die Amazon-Bewertungen sind nicht manipuliert, natürlich beliefert die Firma viele Kunden ohne Komplikationen. Nur ein paar Kunden bekommen die Ware nicht, weil das Geld nicht reicht, wenn man Waren unterhalb der Kostendeckung verkauft. Den geprellten Kunden bleibt immerhin das tolle Schnäppchengefühl weil sie beim billigsten Händler gekauft zu haben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Na, jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt  Das heißt, dass die Frau Geld in der Kasse hat, und also die Mahngebühren und Verfahrensgebühren zahlen kann, da ja in den nächsten Tagen die Zwangsvollstreckung stattfindet. Ich sehe mein Geld also wieder  

Und dieses (bevor der Mod wieder einen treffenden Begriff wegstreicht) Wesen, das sich rücksichtslos auf Kosten anderer bereichert (wie nennt man diese Tiere doch gleich?!) den langen Arm des Gesetzes spüren zu lassen, tut auch gut. Meinen Monitor, den ich dort erfolglos bestellt hatte, den habe ich neulich bei Lidl gekauft. Für sehr wenig Geld


----------



## H1.. (27 April 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Wenn keiner mehr per Vorkasse bezahlen würde, wäre dieses Problem schon lange erledigt und solche Firmen vom Markt verschwunden! 
Ich habe schon seit ca. 20 Jahren nichts auf Vorkasse bestellt und fast immer bekommen, was ich wollte. Manchmal mußte ich deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass ich kreditwürdiger Kunde und kein Bittsteller bin.
H1..


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Bestellung Anfang März. Dreimal angemahnt, zwischendurch per Einschreiben Bestellung storniert. Jedesmal kam innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Ausrede.
Antrag auf Strafverfolgung bei hiesiger Polizei gestellt, von dort Weiterleitung an Kripo Altenkirchen, Staatsanwaltschaft Koblenz. 
Letzte Mail habe ich Showtime diesen Sachverhalt mitgeteilt, die Rücküberweisung erfolgte innerhalb von 2 Tagen ohne meine geforderten Mahngebühren. Solange ich die nicht habe, ziehe ich meine Anzeige nicht zurück. 
Ein Anwalt riet mir von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ab. Der kann etwas bringen, wenn der Schuldner zahlungsfähig ist. Bevor ein Zivilprozess anläuft und verhandelt wird, kann sich das längst geändert haben und man hat die Anwaltskosten selbst zu tragen.
Wichtig ist, Antrag auf Strafverfolgung zu stellen.

Viel Glück an alle, die auch mal einen Fehler bei einer Internetbestellung machen.


----------



## D.Delle (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Auch ich bin auf die Firma reingefallen.
Ein Notebook gekauft - bezahlt - konnten nicht liefern. Warte seid 2 Monaten auf die Rückzahlung. Habe jetzt Strafanzeige gestellt.

Habe aber auch die Privaten Daten der M[...] S[...] heraus gefunden.

M[...] S[...]
Ulmenweg 5
57577 Hamm

TelPrivat: 02682 [...]
Handy 1:  0160 [...]
Handy 2:  0160 [...]

Private Email: [...]@t-online.de
Private Homepage: http://m[...]c-4you.de

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe oder kennt die Sogar


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo, ich habe außerdem noch Amazon.de informiert.
Schließlich wird dieser _xxxl_laden von der Amazon-Plattform indirekt unterstützt.


----------



## D.Delle (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Bei Wer sucht Wen sind die auch drin - einfach mal den Namen der Inhaberin bei der suche eingeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ja ja - das ist doch ein mist - wir müssen so hart für das geld arbeiten und ringen uns durch 130 Euro für ne Platte locket zu machen und dan das.

Mein Geld ist auch weg und ich hab seit 2 Monaten keine Platte und kein Geld.

Ich finde es traurig das bei einer nachweislich so großen Anzahl von betroffenen nicht mal der Statsanwalt tätig wird und gegen diese Personsn vorgeht.

Was soll ich jetzt machen - werde heute mal ne Anzeige aufgeben.

Mails haben die letzten tage zu keiner Antwort geführt. Danke die sind mit meinem Geld im Urlaub.

Kann mir mal nochmals jemand die Privaten Daten schicken ?

(...)

Danke

_[Edit] Wenn Du Daten haben möchtest, dann melde Dich an. Dann können Dir die Mitglieder hier persönliche Nachrichten schicken. Die Veröffentlichung von Mailadressen wird hier zu Deinem eigenen Schutz nicht geduldet._


----------



## Jan-E (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Oh Sorry das mit der Mail wusste ich nicht.

Ich hoffe das ich mich hier nicht noch eintragen muß.  Nach einer leichten unterschwelligen drohung habe ich heute Morgen eine bestätigung für die Überweisung bekommen.

Ich hoffe das stimmt so und das Geld ist dann bald da.

Mal sehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Jan-E schrieb:


> Oh Sorry das mit der Mail wusste ich nicht.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich mich hier nicht noch eintragen muß.  Nach einer leichten unterschwelligen drohung habe ich heute Morgen eine bestätigung für die Überweisung bekommen.
> 
> ...



Bekanntlich stirbt ja die Hoffnung zuletzt, aber mach Dir mal die Mühe, dieses Thema von vorn nach hinten durchzulesen und Du wirst sehen, dass besagte Bestätigung zur Hinhalte-Taktik dazugehört.

Von daher:

Schick ein Einschreiben mit einer Lieferfrist.
Wenn sie die nicht einhalten, schick ein Einschreiben mit Stornierung des Auftrages und Frist auf Rücküberweisung.
Wenn sie die Frist nicht einhalten, strebe einen gerichtl. Mahnbescheid an (steht hier alles drin).
Die Kosten für die beiden ersten Einschreiben kannst Du dort mit angeben, die werden auf Deinen beanspruchten Betrag oben drauf gehaun.

Grüße


----------



## Spiball (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

@D.Delle
hast du jetzt die Daten oder war das nur ein Bluff?

Habe übrigens auch NOCH nicht mein Geld wieder.
In ein paar Tagen läuft meine letzte Frist ab. Dann gibt es den ger. Mahnbescheid.

Noch ne Frage: Macht es keinen Sinn gleich zum Anwalt zu gehen? Wer trägt da
die Kosten bei der Beratung u.s.w.?
Mfg Spiball


----------



## JanE (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Mist - hab doch noch kein Gled das mit der Bestätigten Rücküberweisung scheint wirklich Taktick zu sein. Sie haben die KontoNr. falsch geschrieben.

Ich kenne aber die Kontodatenn kann ich da nicht nen einzug machen. Bis zu einer gewissen Summe geht das doch einfach so - oder?   Kann natürlich sein, das sie es zurück buchen !?

Naja mal nich die Nächste mail abwarten - dann geh ich erst mal zur Polizei und geb ne Anzeige auf - dann gehe ich nach euren vorgaben vor und frag mal einen Anwalt wo ich bissel näher kenne.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Bloß nicht aufgeben in dieser Frau Geld in den Rachen werfen!
War zufällig mal Jemand dort Vorort?


----------



## Daniel1693 (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich kann euch keine Hoffnungen machen, ich warte nunmehr bald ein Jahr vergebens auf mein Geld. 

hab am 9.10.07    296,12€ überwiesen.

War bei der Polizei um Anzeige zu erstatten, der Beamte konnte mit dem Ausdruck des eMail-Verkehrs (20 Seiten) nichts anfangen und hat die Reihenfolge nicht kapiert (das alteste ganz unten). MIr wurde ein Merkblatt überreicht, dann konnt ich wieder gehen.

Werd mal versuchen das gleiche in ner großeren Stadt zu machen, vielleicht haben die ne Ahnung.


Hat jemand noch die alte Steuernummer? Weil ich hab ja eigentlich nen VErtrag mit der Alten Firma.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## dan1693 (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

so... erstmal angemeldet...


ich hab akte08 ne email geschrieben, wär schon wenn sich deren postfach füllen würde:

[email protected] 


mfg dan


----------



## Belladonna (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich habe Anfang April ein Handy bei showtime24 bestellt... gegen Vorkasse. Eine Rückerstattung des Geldes wurde mir zugesagt, bekommen habe ich nichts.


----------



## dan1693 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

ging mir und hier vielen anderen genauso, ich warte seit letztes jahr auf mein geld... setz ne frist wie einer der schreiber vor mir angegeben und geh dann zum rechtlichen weg über.

mfg daniel


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Der Shop ist offline ob das Gute Nachrichten sind  . . .


----------



## Belladonna (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Na bestens. Ich halt mich mal an Fräulein M.S., mal sehen obs was bringt...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

ich habe gerade mit Frau M.S. telefoniert sie hat den Laden geschlossen und Insolvenz angekündigt da wird nichts mehr zu holen sein ! Ich werds trotzdem per Zwangsvollstreckung versuchen !


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Shop ist offline ob das Gute Nachrichten sind  . . .


beim Aufruf wird weitergeleitet auf [noparse]http://showtime.online-reseller.de/eshop.php[/noparse]


> Shop aktuell nicht mehr erreichbar


Das dürfte tatsächlich das Aus sein , wie der Vorposter schreibt.

Googeln  nach  Showtime-24.de  liefert  eine bereits sehr dubiose Vorgeschichte
derselben Betreiberin unter der Domain topsale-24.de


----------



## Belladonna (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab grade Anzeige erstattet. Was jetzt mit dem Geld wird ist wohl ziemlich fraglich.


----------



## JanE (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Jo der Shop ist weg und ich hatte noch am Freitag ne Anzeige aufgegeben.

Meint Ihr das wird noch was mit unserem Geld - die kann das doch ned einfach verbrassen das muß doch noch wo sein.

In wirklichkeit hatt sie es irgend wo Vergraben und macht sich nen schönen Lenz.

Muß man noch weitere Anträge stellen oder reicht die Anzeige um am Insolvenzverfahren und ggf. Ausschüttung teil zu haben ??

Danke Jan


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



JanE schrieb:


> ....mit unserem Geld - die kann das doch ned einfach verbrassen das muß doch noch wo sein.


Na klar doch, entweder bei anderen Gläubigern oder tatsächlich irgendwo vergraben.



JanE schrieb:


> Muß man noch weitere Anträge stellen oder reicht die Anzeige um am Insolvenzverfahren und ggf. Ausschüttung teil zu haben ??


Was für eine Ausschüttung? Greife mal einer nackten Frau in die Tasche - was anderes ist das nicht, wenn es darum geht, das Strafmaß zu bestimmen (wenn überhaupt eine Straftat nachgewiesen werden kann). Von einer Rückgewinnungshilfe vermag ich hier gar nichts zu schreiben. Automatisch kommt jedenfalls kein Geld wieder zurück. Man sollte also tatsächlich mal bei einem Insolvenzverwalter einen Antrag stellen, wenn man was zurück erhalten will - Anfrage danach an das zuständige Amtsgericht unter Benennung des Firmennamen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

unter dem Namen "bubu*" hatte ich im Mai 2007 die folgende Warnung im DSLR-Forum und bei geizhals.at veröffentlicht:

SHOWTIME-24.de - Vorsicht angebracht! - DSLR-Forum

Vorher war dieser Anbieter bei eBay rausgeflolgen, weil er seinen Lieferverpflichtungen nicht nachgekommen ist. Die Threads zu dem Shop in den eBay-Foren sind mittlerweile nicht mehr existent. Inhaberin von "showtime-24" war damals eine Frau Sandra K.

Vor einigen Monaten fand offensichtlich ein Inhaberwechsel statt. Es tauchte Frau Melanie S. im Impressum von showtime-24 auf. Nach meiner Einschätzung handelt es sich bei beiden Frauen um Stellvertreter / Strohfrauen. Wie im eBay-Forum belegt wurde, stand der Account im Zusammenhang mit einem großen Powerseller namens "s4tm", der bei eBay rausgeflogen war. Dieser war im Nachbarort beheimatet.

Markenzeichen beider Gewerbebetriebe war die Vorkassenfinanzierung. Durch lange Lieferzeiten sicherte das eine Zeitlang die Liquidität. Alte Lieferverpflichtungen wurden mit frischem Kundengeld beglichen. (Pyramidenspiel)

Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn die verantwortlichen sich bei solchen Konstruktionen zuletzt einen mittellosen Inhaber sucht, dem das Unternehmen übertragen wird. (Ich kenne Fälle, wo plötzlich wohnungslose Harz-4 Empfänger Inhaber von überschuldeten GmbHs wurden.) Mit den Vorkasse-Einnahmen unter "neuer" Regie werden dann die Lieferverbindlichkeiten der Alt-Inhaber (hier könnte das Frau K. gewesen sein) vollständig ausgeglichen. Nach der absehbaren Insolvenz gehen dann die Käufer leer aus, während die Verantwortlichen ihr Schäfchen schon längst ins Trockene gebracht haben.

Man kann nur hoffen, daß die Polizei gründlich recherchiert. Aus meiner 6 jährigen Forenerfahrung mit Betrugsfällen habe ich aber nicht viel Hoffnung.


----------



## Korg (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Tjo... ich habs grad schriftlich bekommen:

Frau S.M. aus Hamm hat die eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben.

Damit kann ich meinen Schuldtitel wohl erstmal für mind. drei Jahre in den Aktenschrank stellen...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

..-geht mir genauso, die Mühlen der Justiz waren wohl doch zu langsam (Pfändungs- und Überweisungsbeschluss wurde erst Montag an das zuständige Amtsgericht weitergeleitet).
Hätte große Lust, mal bei der Dame persönlich vorstellig zu werden... Adresse habe ich ja...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
ich hab vor kurzem ein Einschreiben weggeschickt mit dem Titel "Letzte Mahnung".

Was soll ich jetzt machen wenn die Frist abläuft?? Was macht noch Sinn??

Ich habe schon mind. 10 Stunden mit dem Thema verbracht.....(


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Und dieser LADEN wurde noch bis zur letzten Minute von AMAZON unterstützt.
Soviel dazu!!


----------



## Belladonna (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass die einfach so davon kommt. Irgendwas mss man da doch machen können...


----------



## Niclas (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und dieser LADEN wurde noch bis zur letzten Minute von AMAZON unterstützt.
> Soviel dazu!!


Und steht noch immer dort ohne jeden Hinweis oder Warnung
Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: Showtime-24
und auch hier
http://www.pricerunner.de/retailer/27074/

was mich etwas wundert.  Googeln nach Showtime-24.de  liefert in Foren und Blogs eine  Unzahl von Warnungen und  Beschwerden. 
Normalerweise sollte man sich über ein Shop informieren, insbesondere bei Vorkasse ( würd ich nie machen)


----------



## Korg (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

So wie ich das sehe, dürfen wir jetzt erstmal drei Jahre warten.
Denn so lange steht die Dame im Schuldnerregister des Amtsgerichts Altenkirchen.

Allen Gläubigern, die noch keinen Vollstreckungstitel erwirkt haben, kann ich nur empfehlen:
Setzt alles daran, diesen zu bekommen. Und das aus 2 Gründen:

a) Dieser Titel hat - soweit ich weiß - 50 Jahre Gültigkeit.
b) Wenn sich mehr als 20 Gläubiger finden, schließen wir schon die Möglichkeit aus, dass sich M.S. in eine Verbraucherinsolvenz (Privatinsolvenz) rettet.

Weiß einer von Euch, ob die Zinsen auf die Schulden weiterlaufen?
Bei dem derzeitigen Basiszinssatz lohnen sich die insg. 8,25% ja schon...


----------



## Immo (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ein kurze Recherche mit Google hätte viel Ärger erspraren können. Vorkasse bei einem derart 
schlecht bewerteten Laden hat was von  Harakiri mit Anlauf ...


----------



## Belladonna (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

JETZT bin ich auch schlauer... ich denke, sowas passiert mir nicht nochmal. Ich werd jedenfalls tun was ich kann, damit M.S. nen Denkzettel kriegt.


----------



## Korg (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn die verantwortlichen sich bei solchen Konstruktionen zuletzt einen mittellosen Inhaber sucht, dem das Unternehmen übertragen wird. (Ich kenne Fälle, wo plötzlich wohnungslose Harz-4 Empfänger Inhaber von überschuldeten GmbHs wurden.)



M.S. hat den Fehler gemacht, sich überreden zu lassen.
Aber ob sie wirklich eine Schuld?! trifft, das wäre in einem persönlichen Gespräch zu klären.
Meistens haben solche leute einen doch eher bemitleidenswerten Hintergrund.
Was sie natürlich nicht berechtigt, uns um unser Geld zu bringen.

Aber seht es doch mal so: Sie ist kein Herr Pooth und schuldet uns keine Millionenbeträge.
Auch wenn's weh tut...


----------



## Belladonna (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab keine Lust, sie auch noch zu bemitleiden. Sie ist alt genug um zu wissen, was sie tut. Es sind keine Millionen, die sie mir schuldet, aber für mich ist es eine Menge Geld.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Gast Korg schrieb:


> Aber ob sie wirklich eine Schuld?! trifft, das wäre in einem persönlichen Gespräch zu klären.
> Meistens haben solche leute einen doch eher bemitleidenswerten Hintergrund.



Viele Leute haben einen bemitleidenswerten Hintergrund  ohne andere Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen

red/schreib  kein Blech


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Wir können ja mal anfangen zu zählen, wer schon einen Vollstreckungstitel erwirkt hat.
Also ich zähle dazu.
Laut meinem Rechtsanwalt schützt der Titel die Forderung und die Auslagen 30 Jahre vor der Verjährung. Sollte es aktuell keine Möglichkeit der Pfändung geben, kann immer wieder ein Gerichtsvollzieher beauftragt werde (was dann aber wieder erstmal Geld kostet).


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Niclas schrieb:


> Und steht noch immer dort ohne jeden Hinweis oder Warnung
> Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: Showtime-24
> und auch hier
> Informationen zu showtime-24 - PriceRunner Deutschland
> ...




Ich habe den Shop über bei Amazon gefunden. Der Shop hatte dort damals eine recht gute Bewertugsquote. Also hab ich guten Gewissens das "Googlen" ausgelassen 

Obwohl ich Amazon schon schriftlich mehrfach über den Shop informiert hab, interessiert es dort Niemanden....


----------



## Belladonna (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab auch versucht, Amazon zu informieren... ich bekam lediglich die Antwort, dass sie keine aktuelle Bestellung von mir finden können :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Nochmal ein Beitrag von bubu*.

In meinem Posting weiter oben habe ich darauf verwiesen, daß es nicht Frau M. S. war, die hier die Kunden über den Tisch gezogen hat. 

Viel spricht dafür, daß die eigentlichen Täter iFrau M.S. das bereits völlig marode Unternehmen vor einigen Monaten übertragen haben. Die Vorkassen der jetzt geschädigten Kunden dienten möglicherweise dazu, die Lieferverpflichtungen der wirklich Verantwortlichen (Frau S. K. als frühere Inhaberin und deren mögliche Partner) zu begleichen. Die stehen jetzt sauber da, hatten aber in 2 Jahren den vorkassefinazierten Betrieb abgewirtschaftet. dafür spricht der Rauswurf bei eBay in 2006 und vielen negative Kundenkommentare (Käufe über den Shop) aus 2006/2007. 

Ich rate deshalb zur Anzeige, weil nach meiner Einschätzung die Pleite geplant war. Kunden wurden bewußt getäuscht und geschädigt.


----------



## El Bastardo (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Erstmal ein hahaha... wieso... naja, wenn man eigentlich weinen sollte.

Also ich melde mich auch mal als "Geschädigter" zu Wort (vielleicht sogar als einer der unglüglichsten):

Kurzfassung: Ich habe nicht mal angefangen, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten und ich sollte noch 486,26 Euro bekommen.

Längere Version: Habe Anfang August 2007 bei dem Shop drei Sachen bestellt, zwei HDMI-Kabel und einen Monitor. Die Kabel waren sofort lieferbar, der Monitor war eine Vorbestellung.
Die Kabel habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch prompt erhalten und fing an, auf den Monitor zu warten. Das der Grund, warum ich nie mistrauisch wurde.

Nun (kein Witz) handelt es sich bei dem Monitor um ein Modell, was wirklich erst jetzt (also zehn Monate später) lieferbar geworden ist (bei allen gängigen Shops) und so wartete ich und wartete, nichts ahnend, dass sich im Hintergrund diese ganze Geschichte abspielte.


Tja und nun stehe ich hier. Kein Shop mehr da und nicht wirklich eine Perspektive, aber knapp 500 € "Guthaben".

Habe zwar alle vorherigen Postings durchgelesen, bin aber auf diesem Gebiet nicht der fitteste.

Könnte mir jemand vielleicht nochmal eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung auflisten, in welcher Reihenfolge ich nun welche Schritte einleiten sollte, um quasi auf die Schuldner-Warteliste zu kommen (Mahnbescheid, Anzeige etc.)?!


----------



## Belladonna (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Weiß jemand mit Sicherheit, ob die M.S. in wkw die M.S. von showtime-24 ist?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Belladonna schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit Sicherheit, ob die M.S. in wkw die M.S. von showtime-24 ist?


In nehme  an, dass du auf diese ( oder ähnliche) Behauptungen anspielst 
SHOWTIME-24.de - Vorsicht angebracht! - DSLR-Forum

Rate dringend davon ab, derartigen anonymem Spekulationen  weiter nachzugehen. 
In diesem Forum wird  dies jedenfalls nicht geduldet. 

Verleumdung ist ein Straftatbestand ( § 187 StGB )


----------



## Belladonna (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab nicht vor, irgendwen zu verleumden... ich wollte mich lediglich vergewissern. Aber ist eigentlich ja auch egal, wirklich weiter bringen wird mich das ja auch nicht... :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Belladonna schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht vor, irgendwen zu verleumden... ich wollte mich lediglich vergewissern.


Wenn   die Betreffende es nicht ist, ist das, was im anderen Forum steht eine Verleumdung, 
die eine  völlig Unbeteiligte trifft.


Belladonna schrieb:


> wirklich weiter bringen wird mich das ja auch nicht... :unzufrieden:


Genau das, ob sie es ist oder nicht spielt in der Sache überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

hatte anfang mai bei showtime  ein handy bestellt und bis heute nicht erhalten.

Auf emails in denen ich erst mit rückerstattung des betrags gebeten habe kam keine antwort.
Auch nich auf email in denen ich schilderte das ich rechtliche schritte gegen die firma einleiten werde.


Hat jemand von der Frau die Telefonnummer ?

Die hotline geht nicht mehr und im Telefonbuch find ich sie auch nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand von der Frau die Telefonnummer ?


Selbst wenn jemand die hätte, dürfte er die  hier nicht posten 
(schon mal die Nutzungsbedingungen  gelesen, die du anerkannt hast? )
Außerdem, was willst du denn mit der plauschen, nachdem der Laden pleite ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ja stimmt hast recht aber ich möchte wie viele andere mein Geld wieder haben.

Zudem ich das Handy für einen Bekannten dort bestellt habe und der mir den Betrag für das Telefon zum überweisen gegeben hat.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

So bitter es sich liest,aber die Chance dafür ist extrem gering. Wo nichts ist, hat der Kaiser sein Recht verloren
*Per Vorkasse *zu bestellen, ohne sich vorher *gründlichst* zu informieren ( nicht nur ein paar Lobhudellinks) 
ist schlicht leichtsinnig bzw Harakiri mit Anlauf. Bin immer wieder verwundert, wie leichtgläubig im WWW 
on-line Geschäfte geschlossen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich habe mich über den Shop informiert, bei Amazon !! HAHAHA

P.S. Mittlerweile kann man auch nichts mehr bei Amazon von diesem Shop bestellen.
Amazon hat ja den Laden bis zur letzen Sekunde unterstützt............


----------



## El Bastardo (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Wenn man sich mal mein Posting ganz oben durchließt sollte nachvollziehbar sein, wie man doch so einem Shop vertrauen kann ohne es zu merken.


Außerdem wäre nett, wenn mal einer der Betroffenen, die schon weiter mit den rechtlichen Schritten sind, mir (bzw. uns lesern) nochmal zusammenfassen könnten, welche Schritte man nun (in welcher Reihenfolge) einleiten sollte (siehe auch mein Posting oben)!!


----------



## Belladonna (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich persönlich hab Anzeige erstattet, gestern nen Brief bekommen, Verfahren eingestellt. 
Jetzt könnte ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirken, kostet 23 Euro, dann tut sich natürlich immer noch nix, als nächstes kann man dann die Vollstreckung beantragen, kostet auch wieder, und wo nix ist, kann man auch nix holen. 
Ich bin ganz schön sauer :wall:


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 Juni 2008)

*Mahnbescheid*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn der/die Betreiber insolvent sind, dann ist ein Mahnbescheid verschwendetes Geld. Ich würde beim zuständigen Amtsgericht anrufen und den Namen des Insolvenzverwalters erfragen und schickt ihm dann Euere Forderung.  Da zwischenzeitlich die Person im Impressum gewechselt hat, würde ich beide Personen auf Insolvenz überprüfen und beide, die alte und die neue Geschäftsführerin, in die Verantwortung nehmen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dan1693 (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hat einer schon den Insolvenzverwalter herausbekommen???

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Belladonna (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Schön wärs. Ich hab nachgefragt beim Amtsgericht in Koblenz per E- Mail vor ner Woche. Hab immer noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Also ich habe tatsächlich ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet und dafür fröhlich und optimistisch meine 23,00 € bezahlt, allerdings kam jetzt ein Brief zurück - Empfänger unbekannt verzogen.

@ Belladonna:
Mit welcher Begründung wurde das Verfahren denn eingestellt? Ich habe nämlich eigentlich auch vor, ne Strafanzeige zu stellen...

Lg
Marion


----------



## Belladonna (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hi Marion, meine Antwort wurde anscheinend gelöscht. Registriere Dich doch einfach hier, dann kann ich Dir das privat schreiben...
Ich nehm an, meine E- Mail- Adresse darf ich nicht hier reinsetzen.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Belladonna schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, meine E- Mail- Adresse darf ich nicht hier reinsetzen.


 Nutzungsbedingungen


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.


----------



## dan1693 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

na toll.... das mahnverfahren wird eingestellt und die beiden kommen einfach so davon???

was ist den das für n recht? hat keiner ne idee mehr?


----------



## Belladonna (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hab grade Post bekommen:
Etwaige Insolvenzverwalter sind nicht bekannt...
Noch jemand ne Idee???


----------



## dan1693 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

hmmm... ohne insolvenzverwalter keine insolvenz... dann können wir glaub nur klagen und dank deutschem recht jeder einzeln


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Juni 2008)

*Zusammen seit Ihr stark!*

Auch wenn das deutsche Recht keine Sammelklagen vorseht, könnt Ihr gemeinsam arbeiten. Bei den Verantwortlichen handelt es sich offensichtlich um einen Mann und zwei Frauen. Wenn die Leute nicht mehr an einer bestimmten Adresse erreichbar sind, dann kann man sich an das Einwohnermeldeamt wenden und die neue Adresse erfragen. Das kann ca. 20 Euro kosten, aber die Anfrage muß nur einer von Euch stellen. Versucht Kontakt zu den Insidern im Internet aufzunehmen, die den Fall kennen und auch die eBay-Probleme miterlebt haben. Wenn Ihr in der Nähe von Hamm wohnt, dann seht Euch vor Ort um. Fragt die Nachbarn, Vermieter oder den Briefträger ob eine neue Adresse bekannt ist. Im Notfall geht das auch per Telefon. Ich würde auch die "Trusted Shops GmbH" in die Verantwortung nehmen, da sie Showtime-24.de zertifiziert haben. Nebenbei kann man auch bei der Polizei nachfragen, was aus den Anzeigen geworden ist und heraushören ob Akteneinsicht durch einen Rechtsanwalt sinnvoll ist.

Nebelwolf


----------



## El Bastardo (17 Juli 2008)

*Wie nun weiter...:*

Na super. Jetzt habe ich wohl weitere 23 Euro in den Sand gesetzt.
Habe einen Mahnauftrag an das Gericht gestellt und die haben mir einen Brief zurückgeschrieben "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen".

Wie kann das sein, dass das Gericht die nicht finden kann, wenn der Laden mal einen Handelsregistereintrag hatte??


Ach ja und die Sache mit "Trusted Shops" ist auch gestorben. Ich habe mit denen telefoniert (war eine der ersten Sachen, die ich versuchte). Die meinten der Laden hatte mal ein Logo und zwar zwischen Ende August und Dezember 2007.
Lustigerweise hat der Shop das Logo (unberechtigt) schon früher benutzt (und mich und andere damit getäuscht).
Mir wurde (leider) unmisverständlich klar gemacht, dass die nun nichts mehr für einen machen können (oder wollen), da der Shop dort kein Mitglied ist und selbst wenn, dann müsste man nachweisen, dass der Shop das Logo auf der Seite hatte... uiii hat jemand Screenshots und könnte dann noch beweisen, dass es keine Fotomontagen sind... -_- !!


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie nun weiter...:*



El Bastardo schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein, dass das Gericht die nicht finden kann, wenn der Laden mal einen Handelsregistereintrag hatte?


Weil im Handelsregister keine Adressangaben vorgesehen sind und das Gericht keine Ermittlungstätigkeiten durchführt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo ihr alle!
Ich hab Neuigkeiten:
Gestern stand bei mir die Polizei vor der Tür: Es wird aktuell gegen [ edit] ermittelt, die haben wohl auch den PC eingesackt, mich da im System mit meinen Bestelldaten gefunden und gebeten, heute eine Zeugenaussage zu machen, Strafanzeige inklusive. Hab ich also vorhin gemacht, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wies weitergeht. Das Geld können wir uns vermutlich alle abschminken, weil Insolvenz angemeldet wurde (haha, ist klar), aber ein Ermittlungsverfahren ist doch schon mal was. Vielleicht bekommt ihr ja auch bald Besuch von der Polizei.

Marion


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle!
> Ich hab Neuigkeiten:
> ...
> Vielleicht bekommt ihr ja auch bald Besuch von der Polizei.



Kann ich bestätigen.
Nur dass ich eine Brief bekommen habe, dass ich mich doch bis zum 27.07.2008 melden solle.
Es ginge um ein Verfahren gegen "Showtime-24.de".

Werde heute dort mal anrufen, wenn sich was neues ergibt, sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Und gibt es nichts neues ????????????????


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und gibt es nichts neues ????????????????


Dein Keyboard hat nen Defekt.


----------



## jan-e (6 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Also ich hatte ja auch schon länger eine Anzeige aufgegeben.
Eines Tages kam das Schreiben zurück aber das war so ein beamten deutsch das ich es nach dem 5 Mal durchlesen nur zu 70 % verstanden habe.

Irgend wie wird meine Anzeige niedergelegt, oder nicht weiter verfolgt (genaue wortlaut kenn ih gerade nicht) da gegen die Person schon ermittelt wird und meine 120 Euro Pinaz sind bei dem Ganzen was sie gemacht hat. Es wird aber allgemein gegen sie weiter ermittelt.

So habe ich das verstanden.

Vielleicht frag ich nochmal nach.

Ich Frage mich nur was für eine Gerechtigkeit das hier in deutschland ist. Wo ist den unser Geld geblieben - und mit verwendung des Falschen logos ist es doch erst recht geplanter [.......] !!!

In deutschland kann man ungestraft Miete und nebenkosten einbehalten und der vermieter muss sogar für denjenigen noch wasser und Strom bezahlen !!!
Oder mann lässt sich geld überweisen und schickt einfach keine Wahre.

Ich möchte die Verantwortlichen im Knast sehen !!!
Sonst überlege ich mir auch bald was.

MFG
Jan


----------



## Belladonna (6 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Das gleiche Schreiben hab ich auch erhalten...


----------



## Spiball (13 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich habe auch das Schreiben bekommen.

Was mich so ankotzt...

Wenn ich schon mein Geld nicht wiederbekomme, dann will ich wissen was mit der Frau XY passiert ist...!!!

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, [...]


----------



## Belladonna (14 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Wilder Westen?? ...war garnet mal so übel da....


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,

leider ist dieser Thread sehr lang, weshalb ich ihn nicht ganz durchlesen konnte. Was ich herausgelesen habe, ist, dass Showtime-24.de wohl Insolvenz angemeldet hat. Ich selbst habe einen Garantiefall (die Ware wurde korrekt ausgeliefert nur ca. nach ein halben Jahr mit einem leichten Defekt als Garantiefall eingeschickt) bei Showtime-24.de laufen. Nachdem nun auf mehre Kontaktversuche nicht geantwortet habe, habe ich gegoogled und ... oh weia. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich wohl das Gerät (Grafikkarte) bzw. das Geld (ca. 59 Euro) vergessen. Meine Frage an euch ist nun:

Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch Forderungen an Fr. K. zu stellen, bzw. mit welchem Aufwand / Kosten ist das verbunden (hab da leider wenig Erfahrungen)?

Gruß,

Alfred


----------



## dan1693 (5 November 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Ich hab die Forderung auich noch offen, nach 2 Terminen bei de Polizei hab ich aufgegeben, die Beamten sind einfach zu doof um ne eMail zu lesen, ich soll die Blätter dem Datum nach ordnen, geht aber net wenn unten immer die alte nachricht mit angehängt wird... 

wenns n insolvenzverfahren gibt muß es zwangsläufig auch nen Insoplvenzverwalter geben, hat jemand mittlerweile den Kontakt???

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hallo,
ich hab das selbe Problem wie Ihr, Showtime-24 schuldet mir noch 136,81 EURO. Ich habe am 15.07.07 bestellt und gleich online überwiesen. Durch Lieferantenprobleme ihrerseits, wollten sie mir dann das Geld zurücküberweisen, ist aber bis heute nicht geschehen. Als ich heute nochmals eine Email senden wollte, merkte ich, das die Emailadresse, sowie die Homepage nicht mehr existiert. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? 

Gruß
herman


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Selbst wenn showtime-24.de Insolvenz angemeldet hat ist das völlig egal. Der Gesetzgeber sagt: "Wenn der Betrug gewerblicher Art ist so stellt dies eine Straftat dar und kann mit einer Geldstrafe / Haft bis zu 5 Jahren bestraft werden."

Auch wenn showtime-24.de nicht im HR verzeichnet war, so haben sie doch geimeinschaftlich, gewerblich, unter Vorsatz gehandelt.
Und dafür gibt es eine leckere Passage im StGB §263 Abs. 3.

..Soll heissen, Aussenstände seitens showtime-24.de können sie nicht in eine Insolvenz laufen, da es sich hierbei um eine Straftat handelt.

Weiterhin würde vlt. eine Privatinsolvenz in betracht kommen, aber nur dann wenn nicht mehr als 20 Gläubiger bedient werden müssen (Privatinsolvenz - Verbraucherinsolvenz - private Insolvenz). Das sollte sich aber auch erledigt haben!

Wie eben schon erwähnt, und da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab, Schulden aus Straftaten sind NICHT Insolvenzfähig.

Also, solltet Ihr also einen Bescheid der Staatsanwaltschaft mit dem Hinweis auf die Einstellung des Verfahrens bekommen müsst  Ihr dem nur wiedersprechen, mit dem Hinweis auf das StGB §263.
...Und schon rollt das Verfahren wieder.

Ich bin selbst ein Opfer dieser Machenschaften und werde alles nutzen was mir möglich ist.
Weiterhin habe ich bereits meinen Titel der erstmal 30 Jahre gilt, und glaubt mir, ich habe Zeit. )

Mein Geld bekomme ich so, oder so.
Irgendwann müssen die ja mal was auf der Tasche haben!

Mit sehr freundlichen Grüssen an Alle


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Hey Webwatcher, 

wenn Du schon so pedantisch meinen "Wiederspruch" korr*e*gierst könntest Du eigentlich auch noch vergessene Kommata ergänzen.

Besser wäre es jedoch Du könntest über solche Delikte hinwegsehen und Dich rege an dem Thema beteiligen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor Showtime-24.de*

Woher soll man wissen, ob es wirklich der vorhergehende Poster ist. 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Ankündigungen im Forum : Allgemeines


> Aufgrund etlicher Probleme mit Mitmenschen, die offensichtlich im Schweinsgalopp durch die Kinderstube gerauscht sind, mussten wir hier in diesem Unterforum (Allgemeines) leider eine Zwangsanmeldung einführen.


Sollte man für das gesamte Forum einführen


----------



## Spiball (15 Juli 2011)

Das Thema ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt... Was ist eigentlich aus der Frau M.S. und den Hintermännern geworden? Sind die im Knast oder auf der Karibik?


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2011)

Spiball schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt... Was ist eigentlich aus der Frau M.S. und den Hintermännern geworden? Sind die im Knast oder auf der Karibik?


Vermutlich eher Karibik.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2011)

Vermutlich nicht mal das...
http://www.sedo.de/search/details.p..._sub=49&partnerid=14457&et_cid=36&et_lid=7482

Die Domain ist vermutlich 2009  auf VU Media Ltd. in Wakefield "umregistriert" worden
In I-Archiv sind alle Snapshots gelöscht worden...


----------

